# Passing out?



## jams (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello!!

I am a 22 yr old female diagnosed with hypothyroidism since I was 16. I also have hypoglycemia. I take 125 mg daily to help with the sluggishness. Most days I feel fine an I no longer lose my hair. I took sugar pills for a year and now my sugar is perfect most days... It hasn't bottomed out in months and I no longer take the sugar pills. About 2 years ago I started passing out.. And that is when they diagnosed me with the sugar problems.. But then the sugar problem fixed itself and I noticed that when I would pass out, my sugar would be fine. 95-110 sugar levels... My family doc told me that it was the thyroid and upped my dosage.. He also told me there was no need to see my endocrinologist and that he could treat me for it. So I stopped goin to my specialist... Only the passing out didn't stop. I was able to control it by keeping cool and calm. But I had limits... I could not work out, exercise, go outside in hot weather, or donate blood (any strenuous activity). After a year of struggling I went back to my specialist, this past thurs nov 1st. He told me that me passing out this often was not my thyroid and he set me up an appt for a neurologist. I went the next day to the neurologist and he set me up an appt next thurs nov 8th to do a echocardiogram and another test to monitor my brain activity.. (Tudiogram? Not sure what they said it was)..

I guess my question is... Has anyone else had this issue? What did they find out? I'm kinda nervous- but I'm also not trying to get ahead of myself.. Guess I just wanna talk to others that have had this issue...

Oh and my father has seizures and my sister has heart problems. She just recently had a valve replacement.. 2nd one in her life and she is 25... But she was born with a hole in her heart and my dad was born premature.. So idk if this would or could affect me...

Any comments or help is appreciated.
Jamie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jams said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I am a 22 yr old female diagnosed with hypothyroidism since I was 16. I also have hypoglycemia. I take 125 mg daily to help with the sluggishness. Most days I feel fine an I no longer lose my hair. I took sugar pills for a year and now my sugar is perfect most days... It hasn't bottomed out in months and I no longer take the sugar pills. About 2 years ago I started passing out.. And that is when they diagnosed me with the sugar problems.. But then the sugar problem fixed itself and I noticed that when I would pass out, my sugar would be fine. 95-110 sugar levels... My family doc told me that it was the thyroid and upped my dosage.. He also told me there was no need to see my endocrinologist and that he could treat me for it. So I stopped goin to my specialist... Only the passing out didn't stop. I was able to control it by keeping cool and calm. But I had limits... I could not work out, exercise, go outside in hot weather, or donate blood (any strenuous activity). After a year of struggling I went back to my specialist, this past thurs nov 1st. He told me that me passing out this often was not my thyroid and he set me up an appt for a neurologist. I went the next day to the neurologist and he set me up an appt next thurs nov 8th to do a echocardiogram and another test to monitor my brain activity.. (Tudiogram? Not sure what they said it was)..
> 
> ...


Welcome, Jamie!!! I am so glad you are getting a scan. It sure sounds like you may have some genetic issues going on but I sure hope not.

However, nothing is carved in stone.

Do you have any recent lab results for the thyroid and if you do, could you please also include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

And what is the name of your thyroxine replacement?

I did not have this issue but wanted to welcome you to the board.


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey there I have the exact same thing happen to me and have had every test in the book EEG for brain Echo for heart thyroid etc..they all say normal except for I think the thyroid is not..I see an endo on Monday, don't be nervous I hope they all come out ok, I was frustrated when all the tests were normal because I just wanted to find something to fix me..I am hoping the Endo I see on Monday will really look at all my labs AND symptoms. Passing out is not fun, the last two times I passed out (Sept) they were accompanied by seizures


----------



## jams (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello meliss917 and Andros!! Thanks for replying..

Andros- I take Levothyroxine, and I just had blood work done last Thurs (Nov 1st).. so I will get those results and see what the levels are. They are always pretty messed up.. lol

meliss917 - I am sorry to hear about your spells! Luckily, the neurologist does not think im having seizures... he believes it is just passing out, but he doesnt know why. Hopefully we will both find the answers we are looking for! I am ready for them just to fix it and me be able to get back to normal. It stinks because alot of my friends work out and over the summer I attempted to go to a water park and passed out in the line waiting. Super embarrassing, plus for the rest of the day I felt horrible and had to float the "lazy river". ( I wasnt going to leave since I paid to get in lol) I hope all works out for you too, girl!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

(Another thing to consider, if the brain EEG, heart EKG, and so forth look good is something adrenal related. Or it could be possibly thyroid, too.)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

As far as the valve replacement and PDA, there are lots of glaring symptoms of this way ahead of time. If you're really concerned, consult with your sister's cardiologist who can give you some definitive answers and quite possibly set your mind at ease on this front.


----------



## jams (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks yall, I will see what the doctor says on Thursday. My sister says that they will be able to tell me when they are looking at my heart if I have anything to worry about. I will be sure to post later in case others have experienced this issue. Thanks for all yalls support!


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

Jamie, there is a condition called POTS that causes problems similar to yours. It's easy to diagnose and treatable. They do a tilt table test and check your blood pressure as you go from laying down to standing. What happens is the blood pressure drops in some people and as a result they get light headed or pass out. It's an autonomic disorder. I'm not suggesting you have it but it's something to look at. A cardiologist performs this test and you can get pretty quick results. Do you pass out when you're standing too long or as you go from sitting/laying down to a standing position? That would be a big clue. Google POTS and you'll get a lot of info.


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am going on Nov 20 to see an Electrophysiologist for heart tests for passing out and seizure issues..will keep you posted! My Endo also ran a Hashis test..I pray for results soon!!!


----------



## jams (Nov 2, 2012)

Praying for you meliss917! Hope everything goes well.

And jmill, thanks for your reply. I really just thought I was passing out whenever I got hot, but now that you mention it- I passed out this summer waiting in line for a ride at a water park. It was not too hot that day either. The nurse that did the EKG said my heart looks normal but my doctor will discuss the results with me, and idk about the EEG. The nurse that did my EKG said that I may need to do the stress test thing where I get on the treadmill. I have been taking note of my pulse too and sometimes it just spikes to 115 for no reason. Maybe it is my blood pressure. I will ask my doctor about POTS and see if he thinks it is an option. I have a feeling that the EKG and EEG were just a waste of time since I normally get sick when its hot or when I am active.

Once again, thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

Neg on Hashis..Cortisol Test 19th and Heart the 20th.. My Best Friend had the exact sym I have (passing out) and they did a Heart Cath and found an arrythmia..she is now cured..she no longer passes out or seizes..I am seeing her same Doc!!!


----------

